# New Vikes stadium



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The way things are going in Minn.....this could be it. :bop:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ha! Yeah no doubt.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I f they think they need a new stadium, they can move to a state that will build it for them, as far as Im concerned. The "North Dakota Vikings" has a ring to it.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

we payed for their last one. do you think they will buy me decoys, shells, gas, etc? hell no


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad thing is that the Dome is a decent football stadium. The bad thing is no parking, vendors, etc goes with it. Ziggy wants all the land around so he can develop it into hotels, restaurants, parking, shops, etc. The dome has none of that for ziggy. But they will not get a stadium with the budget that MN is working with. MN will be lucky to get roads fixed that need fixing.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

how much of target field was taxpayer money?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benlin910 (Dec 21, 2010)

BROWNDOG said:


> I f they think they need a new stadium, they can move to a state that will build it for them, as far as Im concerned. The "North Dakota Vikings" has a ring to it.


i also think so.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I was thinking LA Vikings sounds good so I can hear something besides whining about the vikings on local sports radio.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> I f they think they need a new stadium, they can move to a state that will build it for them, as far as Im concerned. The "North Dakota Vikings" has a ring to it.


If they did that, even I would become a Queens fan.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> I was thinking LA Vikings sounds good so I can hear something besides whining about the vikings on local sports radio.


That whining goes on in EVERY City/State at some point that has a pro team.I guess you have a short term or selective memory.All I heard last year was whining by the Bears fans and Chicago media about Cutler and what a disasterous trade they made.The only reason the Bears weren't in the NFC North cellar was because the Lions had that place nailed down. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: They were ready to fire Lovie Smith.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

fullmetalone said:


> how much of target field was taxpayer money?





6162rk said:


> too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anyone have an idea how much money this team and its stadium has brought into MN?

And I don't just mean the tickets and items bought at the stadium. There is motels, food, gas, and what the heck, as long as we are here lets do some shopping in MN businesses too. I think that if you crunch the numbers you'd find out that over the years the Vikings and their stadium has brought in more revenue that what the stadium has cost the taxpayers.

I could be wrong though, I'm just a dumb hick from ND after all.

huntin1


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

if it brings in so much why don't the owners build the stadium, the parking lots, the hotels, the bars, the resturants, and on and on. then they can make all the money and quit there whining. tell me where has the money gone that the met sports commision has taken in from ticket sales, concessions and whatever else. i don't think that group put up a dime either, but you can bet your sweet arse they put some in their pockets. i think you should take all that oil money and move them to bismark.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

6162rk said:


> if it brings in so much why don't the owners build the stadium, the parking lots, the hotels, the bars, the resturants, and on and on. then they can make all the money and quit there whining. tell me where has the money gone that the met sports commision has taken in from ticket sales, concessions and whatever else. i don't think that group put up a dime either, but you can bet your sweet arse they put some in their pockets. i think you should take all that oil money and move them to bismark.


I have attended several games in that dome, I have spent way more money on motels, meals, and libations than what I've spent at the dome, and that includes the cost of the tickets. And factor in the wife's shopping, well, the amount spent at the dome is insignificant.



6162rk said:


> i think you should take all that oil money and move them to bismark.


Sounds like a hell of an idea to me. A lot better than the last suggestion that I heard from one of my relatives living in MN, they suggested that MN should annex ND and then use the oil money to help offset Minnesota's deficit.

huntin1


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Heck, just look at all the money that the cities and business owners lost when they had to play that game in Detroit. All you heard about was all of the lost revenue from hotel and bar owners. Also, look at the tax revenue that the Vikes generate that is utilized by the entire state, I mean that alone has to be in the millions of dollars.

What is the dollar amount being thrown around now for a new stadium? How much would the state have to pay? How much are the Vikes worth? Maybe it is cheaper to just by the team? LOL!

I think the only way this thing gets done is if they find a location that the Wilfs could develope other businesses around the new stadium. Then they would probably be willing to pony up more money. Or if they pass a casino bill to divert money for a stadium. I just can't see the taxpayers going for the stadium with the deficit the way it is right now.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Depends on if it has a roof or not.Supposedly a new stadium would be around 600 million,with the Wilfs paying about 200 million.Add on another 200 million for a roof which the state would pick up since it would be used year round with only 8 games by the Vikings.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

if there is so much profit? wouldn't it be easy to sell shares in a large complex that includes all the things mentioned? i am speaking of private development with shareholders. that way those that want to take a chance on something they really believe in could put up their cash to make it happen. when was the last time you wanted to start a business the government gave you the money? i just think that if it is so profitable the private sector would be all over it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> just think that if it is so profitable the private sector would be all over it.


You're forgetting...the _TRULY _profitable endeavors are reserved for government :wink: ......and they don't like to share


----------

